
I Left My Heart in San Francisco: The Exile of a Digital Nomad - DanielKehoe
https://medium.com/@danielkehoe/i-left-my-heart-in-san-francisco-272b36438a21
======
minimaxir
Don't ask for support/upvotes on this submission on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/rails_apps/status/648290452962152450](https://twitter.com/rails_apps/status/648290452962152450)

~~~
DanielKehoe
Just for the record, I did not ask for upvotes or support. I asked for
comments. And love. Considering how nasty HN readers can be, I think it's
reasonable to ask for love. Heck, it's an article about how hard it is to
survive as a full-time open source developer.

~~~
minimaxir
If that were the case, you would have linked directly to the submission, but
you linked to the /newest page to utilize the non-direct-link upvote trick.

~~~
DanielKehoe
Oh you're right. I didn't even think about that. Sorry.

------
innovatelife
I have personally used Rails Composer (kickstarter
[http://kck.st/1KzZXVC](http://kck.st/1KzZXVC)) by Daniel and loved using it.
Great thing is, if you think Rails Composer needs more added or run into a
problem, he is very responsive.

~~~
funkdified
I also use Rails Composer for new projects. I'm glad to see that the
kickstarter has met its initial goal. Hopefully Daniel continues seeing
support for his work.

~~~
DanielKehoe
Thanks for the kind words!

------
pchristensen
I'm grateful for Daniel's work on Rails Composer. It's a great way to setup a
new Rails project. Good luck!

~~~
alanh
Pet peeve (I expect downvotes), but "setup" is not a verb; "set up" is. (Same
with "sign up" and "log in.") This is a weird orthographic quirk many
developers seems to share.

~~~
funkdified
I agree with you, and share this pet peeve. Also, can you downvote on Hacker
News?

~~~
alanh
You eventually gain downvote permissions after gaining a certain amount of
karma.

------
DanielKehoe
It made my day when I saw @craignewmark of CraigsList fame tweeted the article
and offered encouragement:
[https://twitter.com/craignewmark/status/648143262281109505](https://twitter.com/craignewmark/status/648143262281109505)

He's got old school Internet values like it used to be.

